# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  How to use maxima in Emacs?

## philyer

I'm using _Emacs cvs_, and I've installed _Maxima_. I heared that
_Maxima_ can be used in emacs. I found this in the homepage of _Maxima_:



> Put something like these in your ~/.emacs:
> 
> (setq auto-mode-alist (cons '("\\.max" . maxima-mode) auto-mode-alist))
> (setq load-path (cons  "/usr/share/maxima/5.9.0/emacs" load-path ))
> (autoload 'maxima "maxima" "Running Maxima interactively" t)
> (autoload 'maxima-mode "maxima" "Maxima editing mode" t)


I'm using ubuntu 6.10, and I haven't found the "/usr/share/maxima/5.9.3/emacs"(maxima installed is 5.9.3). 
I've add these codes into my ~/.emacs but when I input "M-x maxima" in Emacs,
I said that "can not load file maxima".
So, how can I use maxima in Emacs?
Thanks!

----------


## parktownprawn

install the maxima-emacs package



```
sudo apt-get install maxima-emacs
```

if you want to be more adventurous you can try imaxima which renders the maxima output using latex.

http://members3.jcom.home.ne.jp/imax...e/Welcome.html

----------


## philyer

> install the maxima-emacs package
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install maxima-emacs
> ```
> 
> if you want to be more adventurous you can try imaxima which renders the maxima output using latex.
> ...


Thanks.
If I use apt-get to install maxima-emacs, emacs21 will be installed, too.
But I'm using emacs CVS, these two will coflict with each other.

----------


## parktownprawn

Where did you install emacs-cvs?

Did you install it in /usr/local ?

----------


## darrenleeweber

While it may be good to use maxima in emacs, also consider texmacs, both as a useful mathematical editor and as a front end to maxima, gnuplot, octave, etc.  



```
apt-cache search texmacs
sudo aptitude install texmacs
```

I've been using texmacs with a very useful addition called tmplot, see
http://users.ox.ac.uk/~sedm2579/tmplot.html
Also take a look at this useful tutorial, with great tips on getting nice mathematical rendering for input:
http://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0504039v1

I can also recommend wxmaxima, it's really nice.


```
apt-cache search wxmaxima
sudo aptitude install wxmaxima
```

----------

